# Portable horse showers.. Which one? Recommendations please!



## Ali16 (12 January 2012)

Morning all... 

I am looking into buying a couple of heated horse showers - one for the yard and one for the box. (Need one for the yard until our water source is sorted out - long story and massive hassle).

I know that a few people on here have them and was wondering what make you had and how much you paid etc? I would rather pay a bit more for a good one than scrimp and get one that breaks! Especially as we are going to be going over to Europe competing this season.

Tea and Kitkats on offer 

Thanks!


----------



## Goldenstar (12 January 2012)

I got one for Christmas fron hothorseshower its great it came on a trolley the gas bottle goes in the bottom of the trolley. You plug it into a tap using a garden hose it ignites from a spark from two battery's easy to use easy to set and movable. 
I am very pleased with it and it's doing lots of other jobs too washing cars things like that.
It would go in the lorry you would need the water from the tank to be pumped I think.
I won't put it on mine as its 7.5 tons and I have to be careful with the wieght if you have an hgv its not a worry.
It was £ 325 quite a lot but it is exactly what I needed.
The one without the trolley is much cheaper and might suit you better take a look at the website.


----------



## Ali16 (12 January 2012)

Thanks!

The Professional one looks good for the yard and the portable one would be good for the box. 

I wonder if they would do me a sneaky deal


----------



## Super_Kat (12 January 2012)

Nomad!
They were used on the World Cup horses after play and did a brilliant job, fab bits of kit


----------



## Spiderman (12 January 2012)

I've got the L5 too and absolutely love it. No more kettle boiling or lugging buckets from the house, really brilliant bit of kit!


----------



## henryhorn (12 January 2012)

I've just bought the L 10 as we are installing a wash bay and solarium, and wanted a more permanent arrangement. Won't be in use until the area is ready but having looked into all the various options the L5 is fine for a couple of horses, the L10 if you want non stop water.


----------



## eventing_2012 (29 June 2012)

I've got a Nomad for after i've finishd at comps and warm baths at home, I love it very easy to use, compact and great to be able to give horse a proper wash off after XC. I have a 10% discount code I can PM you wish if your interested in purchasing one.


----------



## alfiesmum (29 June 2012)

^^ wish i had the code lol^^

i bought a nomad a few months ago. you cant use hot water, however i left my water in the sunshine and it was all cosy  (also used warm water) 

yearling was weary and not had a chance to try on mare yet however i do like it  battery charger was not as helpful as i would have liked but i would recommend the nomad to anyone


----------



## maisieblu (2 July 2012)

I recently bought the Hothorse one which caught on fire!! The ignition flame melted the plastic area containing the batteries...one useless shower and an argument with the supplier who denied any responsibility [said was connected wrong...err my partner works with nuclear weapons so youd better be betting it was connected properly!!!] and referred me to the manufacturer!!! Fortunately the actual manufacturer was very pleasant and helpful and we did a deal on the more manly version as a swap as he himself said they had had many complaints the smaller version wasnt up to the job due to the length of pipe involved cooling the water, it is after all a conversion from human camp shower. Im very very happy with my beefy version but it is heavy so would only recommend in a HGV. There are other lightweight human camping showers..cheaper, that you can adapt yourself tho if you fancy that way, just use as short a hose as you can


----------

